# To Pnome...where you at?



## Thanatos (Mar 26, 2011)

The path of the righteous turkey hunter is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil turkeys. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of turkey hunting. For he is truly his brother's turkey hunter and the finder of lost hunters. And I will strike down upon thee turkey's with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my hunting. And you will know I am the hunter when I lay my vengeance upon you.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 26, 2011)

Is no one going to give me props for the Pulp Fiction quote? It is one of the best movie quotes of all time! 

Ezekiel 25:17


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> The path of the righteous turkey hunter is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil turkeys. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of turkey hunting. For he is truly his brother's turkey hunter and the finder of lost hunters. And I will strike down upon thee turkey's with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my hunting. And you will know I am the hunter when I lay my vengeance upon you.


Nice spurs


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 27, 2011)

Props! Nice bird too.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Pnome and I did a little trash talking before the turkey contest so I wanted poke him a little bit with this "Biblical" quote.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats Thanatos!!! I killed a nice tom myself opening day at 12:05. 8 1/2 beard and spurs right at one inch. Gotta love some turkey huntin'


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome bird! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 27, 2011)

Beauty of a Gobbler, what did you use to kill him with...gun, gauge, ammo , choke???


----------



## pnome (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Pnome and I did a little trash talking before the turkey contest so I wanted poke him a little bit with this "Biblical" quote.



I've been in the mountains...

Armaments, Chapter 2, verses 9-21



> ...And Saint Pnome raised the shotgun up on high, saying, "O LORD, bless this Thy shotgun that with it Thou mayest blow Thine turkey heads to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the LORD did grin and the people did feast upon the deers and opossum and coon and hogs and squirrels and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and turkey.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> I've been in the mountains...
> 
> Armaments, Chapter 2, verses 9-21



...and there he is.

Hahaha. Congrats!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Beauty of a Gobbler, what did you use to kill him with...gun, gauge, ammo , choke???



11-87, Hevi 2in #6 with Pure Gold .670

At 25 yards he got to fly one last time before his life left him.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 27, 2011)

Niiiiice!


----------



## pnome (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> ...and there he is.
> 
> Hahaha. Congrats!



  Congrats to you!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 27, 2011)

We need more of this. Common ground.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 28, 2011)

pnome said:


> I've been in the mountains...
> 
> Armaments, Chapter 2, verses 9-21



Nice bird Pnome!!


----------

